# Lets see your rabbits past, present and future........



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Have been looking through my pics lately and found some old ones of my bunnies and thaught i would share some with you all.

Ok heres where it gets complicated -

1st pic is Mr Bunji our first rabbit, then 2nd is Domino who we took on from family as a friend for Mr Bunji.
In the 3rd pic the sandy rex is Nala who we got for a friend for Mr Bunji after Domino passed (she was an old girl).
Also in the 3rd pic is Connor (and my sig pic) who we got as a friend for Nala when Mr bunji passed.
The 4th pic is Jess who I got about 3wks ago as a friend for Connor as Nala passed a while ago now. Jess has just been spayed and will be starting the bonding process in a few weeks. 

So lets see your bunnies!!! 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Gorgeous buns! :001_wub:

Flix and Gaga are my first- but certainly won't be my last- rabbits. They have taught me so much, and I am proud of the life I give them. They're truly wonderful :001_wub:

Lady Gaga WonkeyMadam-









Sir Flixton Harlequin-









Also, here they are as babies. Just because.

Flix at 12 weeks:









And 15-week-old Gaga:


----------



## grapes (Dec 13, 2012)

I won't do past as have had quite a few but will do my current two


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

LouLatch, Domino is the cutest bunnie I have ever seen!

This is Pebbles, she was my last rabbit, she died a couple of years ago. I had others but have not got their pictures on my laptop. Pebbles only had one eye, she was born with only one eye and taken into a rescue centre. I adopted her when she was a year old


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Ive uploaded them in pairs so i dont take up to much space ha

Well my very first i do not have any pictures of her name was Lolly and she was Poppy's mum, we rescued them both from a family who were living on the same RAF base as us and had been posted so couldnt take them with them. Unfortunately with living out in the country we lost Lolly to fly strike.

So as to not have Poppy on her own we got her a new sister Sooty, they absolutely loved each other. But unfortunately with myself being so young and not knowing about the effects of spaying female rabbits she had to be pts due to developing severe cancer of the womb.

Sooty & Poppy









My parents had decided that we were to have no more rabbits so Poppy was to be kept on her own, but she became so depressed that i knew if she didnt get a friend she would die as she stopped eating. My parents were putting their foot down but then to my surprise after seeing her they came home with a little black lop which i decided to call Bobby.

Bobby & Poppy









Their relationship didnt start off to well as with Bobby being so fluffy we were unaware that Bobby was entire, which lead to him being extremely protective over Poppy and turning her from a lovely white to a horrible yellow and even biting her on the back of the neck and causing a huge abscess. It reached the point where we were looking to rehome him as he was a nightmare, but then for my step dad to flip him over to discover two big furry pompoms! problem solved! it was bye bye fluffy pom poms hello lovely Bobby.

I was then hit with the sudden death of Poppy who would of been at least 9 years old, she was my soul bunny and i was devastated when i lost her as she was the most friendliest rabbit in the world.

With the heartbreak of this loss it was not possible for me to allow myself to get another friend for Bobby as i was ridden with deep grief for the loss of Poppy. But it got to the stage where i thought that it was time for him to have a new friend which brought along Maisie.

Bobby & Maisie









I then got extremely jealous of everyone on here having groups of bunnies, so i did my research and compiled my evidence and asked my step dad while mum wasnt about which lead to the the addition of Lily and Dotty.

Dotty & Lily









Dotty's life was cut short by stomach issues which lead to her leaving us way to soon.

Me being me and liking even numbers decided to get Lily a little sister which was Ruby who i chose as i had always wanted a Rex.
Ruby









Future:

In the future i would love to have more Rex's, i would also love to have a black and tan Belgian Hare, a Conti and a dutch or tri dutch.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont have pictures of all my previous buns on the comp 

Bramble- My <3 Bunny









Harley-









I also had Ralphie a little Netherland dwarf, Xander, a Blue Dutch, and Lucy, an orange Dwarf lop, but I dont have their pictures on PB.

Charlie-









Annabelle, Hazel & Opal-









Little Margo-









CURRENT BUNS (ha)-
Benjamin- 









Elwood & Jake-









Stu & Purdy-


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

It's taken me a while to do this post, I miss these guys so much still :crying:









This is my gorgeous Reed (Rhythm's brother), he was taken from me far to soon and died in my arms at the age of 2 and a half on the 20-08-2011 









This is Ella, another that was taken far too soon. She died in my arms from terminal cancer at the age of 2 on the 11-07-2012 

My current rabbits are all in my sig


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's some of my RIPs 

These two are sister's, their mum was thrown over the wall of a wildlife centre whilst pregnant.
Molly:








As a baby:









Willow:








Molly had a lump removed but didn't recover well from the anaesthetic, Willow had a mass in her bladder.

These two I inherited when my sister moved out, Charlie and Fizz:









I don't have any other pics of my previous buns Penny, Smokey and Peanut.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

My first bun was Stewie who passed away last year, he had a lifetime of poor health 










We got Dora to be Stewie's wifebun, she is still with us 










Then we rescued Billy who now lives with Dora although I dont have a pic of him on this computer so i will have to update at a later date.

After Billy was neutered we got Jessie, she was supposed to live with Billy but unfortunately she was taken too young, she died of shock on bonfire night 










After losing 2 of my buns and both my guinea pigs within a short space of time I decided to take in 2 rabbits from hubby's cousin.

Noah










and Henry










I am due a baby bun (or 2) in the next 6-7 weeks from someone who has an accidental litter.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ill not post them all as theres just too many. but a few of the most notable bridge bunnies

the 2 that started it all

Lola









Bugsy









together









i had bugsy cremated when he passed and have his ashes next to my bed, lola still lives on as the face of our store and her face is on our van

we all make mistakes, but we learn from them
their accidental litter (which i was not supposed to keep)

rabbsy rabbit









honey bunny









lola and bunny together
these 2 had an amazing bond, sadly after lola passed bunny gave up, even though we got her some new friends









my boy custard
before he became ill with EC









and after









the love of his life, chocolate









"special little one"
this baby was going to be PTS at just 6 weeks old with her 2 brothers, to clean up the breeders mess, she had sevear neurological issues which stole her from me at just 3 months old

































Omen (bew) & Pheonix (black)
brothers to the above girl, both had sever dental issues and were supposed to be PTS with their sister, luckly i got all 3 kits with their mum

















and the babies that broke my heart
these 2 were found running loose at just 4 weeks old, too young to be away from mum, i had to hand feed them, but sadly the damage done was too great.

baby bunny, didnt even live long enough to get a real name, died in my arms a few days after being found








ignore my face but it shows you his size, he died not long after this photo if i remember rightly, and you can see the milk mess from his last feed









Baby daisy, was named by the daughter of the woman who found her
she did really well and got past the baby stage, she was bonded she did really well, came on in leaps and bounds, until one morning i went out to feed to find she had gone to sleep to never wake up, never have i had as strong a bond with a bun as i did with baby D


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is Thumper, my first ever bun. He was a french lop. Had him for 7 years. He was the best rabbit ever, i could take him out the front onto the big green in front of the house, and he'd follow me around like a dog. I'd bath him. Cradle him like a baby. He'd sit on my bed with me. 
Sadly, i went on holiday for 2 weeks, he was being looked after, or so i thought. When i came home, the first thing i did was rush outside to see him. He was infested with maggots, on his face and bum. 
Long story short, weeks of vet care and my nursing him, he improved, but then got an abcess on his jaw, so i had to let him go :crying: on 27/11/06.


























Then there was Smokey, who i rescued from a tiny 2ft hutch in a back garden, where he was lucky to get a carrot every few days and cleaned out every few weeks! It was basically, i take this rabbit or i report you. 
He was old when i got him, they'd had him around 5 years, i had him for another few years. Then one day he was all floppy and couldn't stand....i think it was a stroke. So i took him to the vets to let him go easily.

















(yes i know...these 4 lived together  until Muffin grew too big)

I got Biscuit when i still had Smokey, although they never lived together. 
He's my second frenchie, who i got at 17 weeks old from a breeder. 
He's 4 now.










Then Muffin came along as a friend for Biscuit. She lived with Smokey and the pigs while she was tiny. I got her from someone who bred...apparently she's a frenchie, however after picking her up, i discovered mom was actually a Dwarf and dad a french...so much for being a breeder, she didn't even know her breeds! 
Got her at 8 weeks and she's now 3.5.










Then, as i love frenchies so much, i just had to get some more! 
So i chose Bramble (black & white )and Briar (black), being rehomed at 9 months old by a lady who had a terminal illness and had to reduce her numbers.
Had these pair for 3 years, but sadly after coming down with renal failure, i had to let Bramble go in December 2012 :crying: and poor Briar is a lone bun for the time being.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

No photos of my very first rabbit a red eyed white albino possibly mixed breed. He died at a young age about 6 months old. Partly due to my inexperience and partly due to pest control used by a neighbour. I couldn't bring a law suit a post mortum could prove he was poisoned but I couldn't prove the neighbour contaminated my lawn on purpose. :mad2:

This is Barney now 4 years old I have had him for about 3 years now.

This is Barney as a baby









Barney now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had 16 rabbits so far (including my 7 now)

I have pictures of a few of my RIP bunnies on my computer but not many unfortunately - I keep meaning to look through our chest of photo albums.

This is Hope, who was the most wonderfully happy, friendly crossbreed - we think lionhead x lop x wonky eared something maybe 








As he got older his fur got very thin and he always lived alone (having not know any different when I had him) so to keep him warm we got him a little coat.








He used to get it all twisted overnight so I had my mum knit him a jumper  He was fine with wearing it and I think it helped him keep warm.









This is Mercedes...she was Mclarens sister and they were inseperable - they were bonded with the smallest 3 I have now aswell at the time that she died, which I am so glad about because I don't think I would still have Mclaren if he had been left alone, he really did adore her :frown:








The 2 of them together.









This is Kodi, who was bonded with Rascal








The 2 of them together









And this is Chalky, he lived alone (again I didnt know any different) - he was attacked by a rat in his hutch and I nearly lost him, he ended up blind through the shock of it, but he still got round really well and was happy enough, I had him for another 3 years after that.

















So those I don't have photo's of are:

*Blaze* - my first bunny - white with a black stripe down his back, but I don't know what breed.
*Smudge* - she was Blaze's daughter - a friend borrowed Blaze  for her female.
*Tibbles* - somehow related to Chalky, the lady ended up with inbreeding and all sorts as she couldnt sex them etc etc... I had 3 off of her 
*Jessie* - also somehow related to Chalky - I lost him at a young age, I can only assume that his breeding was a big factor.
*Angel *- She looked identical to Chalky, just slightly bigger but no relation as I found her running around our field and kept her when no-one claimed her.
*Storm* - I only had this little agouti Dutch for 5 weeks - she was a stray that I took in when the RSPCA turned her away, she was so scared of people  I went into the shed one day and she panicked in her hutch, she jumped off of her igloo and landed funny. Turns out she has broken her back and she PTS 

Some have left bigger pawprints on my heart than others but I miss them all :crying:

You all know my Munchkins now 

*Heidi*


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing everyone!! :thumbup:

We have quite a collection of beautiful bunnies. It is sad thinking of the ones who have passed but also good to remember them in the happy days. 



wind1 said:


> LouLatch, Domino is the cutest bunnie I have ever seen![/IMG]


Thanks, she was quite a character! She was a lion head although fluffy all over but her brother was short on the back with a long mane. She lived inside with her brother for years but he sadly passed away and then my Nan had to move as my grandad bacame ill so we took her on. Luckly it was the middle of spring and very warm so she lived outside with us and she came to life having a garden to hop about in.

I used to say she was a caterpillar as her fur waved down her body when she hoped. 



kate_7590 said:


> Harley-


Harley looks a very similar to Connor!  Connor has grey markings but they are alot lighter so not as easy to see.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I know it is inevitable, but this thread really brings home how our pets are with is for such a short time 

The thought of losing mine is so painful, I'm welling up just imagining it :crying: 

However, it also means I enjoy every single moment with them; I don't want to have any regrets once they're not here!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry didnt want this to be a sad thread, just wanted everyone to share their rabbits stories and remember them. 

It is sad some are no longer here but we know we cared for them the best we can and they were some of the lucky ones who were loved.

But it does make u realise you need to make the most of being with them.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

LouLatch said:


> Sorry didnt want this to be a sad thread, just wanted everyone to share their rabbits stories and remember them.
> 
> It is sad some are no longer here but we know we cared for them the best we can and they were some of the lucky ones who were loved.
> 
> But it does make u realise you need to make the most of being with them.


Oh no, it's not a sad thread- it's lovely to reflect on past bunnies and see which rabbits people have owned 

It just confirms their mortality that's all. I hope I didn't make you feel bad- I didn't mean to!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Oh no, it's not a sad thread- it's lovely to reflect on past bunnies and see which rabbits people have owned
> 
> It just confirms their mortality that's all. I hope I didn't make you feel bad- I didn't mean to!


Oh good glad its not a sad thread!

No u didnt make me feel bad. These animals just have a habbit of making you feel emotional in lots of different ways.

I just like remembering them and their funny ways.  Tis also an excuse to show off our bunnies that are still here with us.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww so many bunnies and so many heart breaking stories  

Miss never seen a picture of you before you look totally different to how I imagined!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

This was my first rabbit, bought for me by my aunt, who never told my parents and just turned up with him and a huge hutch. They were not at all pleased at the time. Floppy (anyone remember the magic key books? I named him after the dog in those) was nice and friendly, until a dog from along the road caught him and he wasn't the same afterwards. For his own safety, we sent him to live with my aunt, and I think he was with her about 6 years or so.



















Next rabbit I had was Peter. He was half wild, as his dad was a wild rabbit that got into the hutch and had some fun with the rabbits in there. He lived for 4 years, he got a lump in his lung and was due to be put to sleep, but he died in my arms in the waiting room just as we were being called in by the vet.










My next bun I got whilst out shopping one day. It was just before easter and I saw some baby rabbits in a pet shop window and begged my parents to let me have one. We were told it was a male and I called him Benjamin Bunny (to go with Peter Rabbit!), or Benny for short. However, it became very obvious that he wasn't a he at all, when I came one day, caught them doing what rabbits do and found four babies in a nest:001_wub:. Benny was instantly changed to Lady Penelope, one baby went to a colleague of my dad's and the other three went to a pet shop. There was a fifth baby who we didn't know about until I found it dead whilst cleaning out, the only one who had mum's colour and pattern. Penny became my heart bun, my best friend, she was the one who I trained to go walks and do tricks. To think she was never spayed (we only got Peter done), she was the sweetest natured rabbit imaginable. Unfortunately, at 5 years old, Penny had a stroke or something and lost the use of her back legs completely. She was completely paralysed from the waist down, I had to lift her in and out of her bed, take her out onto the grass each day, and for a while she had to be hand fed and watered. I was distraught and couldn't bear the thought of having her put down, so we looked after her for the next year, hoping she'd improve like people can. Eventually, as I got that bit older, I realised it wasn't fair on her and booked her in the vets, but the night before she was due to go in, she was different somehow and when I went to fetch her next morning I found she'd gone of her own accord. I think she knew I didn't want to make that decision so saved me from having to.










Yes she is wearing a dress!









I was so upset after Penny, I didn't have any rabbits for 8 years after her. My brother had one, who died of shock whist having his teeth trimmed, but I didn't want one. 3 years ago though I decided to get an agouti netherland dwarf as I'd always wanted one, so I got Buffy, who came from Essex.










A year later, I decided I wanted another neth, a BEW this time, and got Angel from Stockton On Tees.










These 2 are nowhere near as tame or responsive as my other's were, but that's probably down to the fact that I'm not 11 years old anymore and able to spend hours with them each day after school.

As for future, I won't be getting any more. Can't say never, as I don't know if I'll be here in a few years or so, never mind anything else, but these are my last two. Their not quite 2 and 3, so hopefully will be with me for a good 5 years or so yet, but there'll be no more after them.


----------



## zoogirl (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Stiles. He was a baby bunny I picked up from a local pet store (before I realized how horrible they are) and he was the sweetest, fiery bunny ever. He was so cuddly and playful and he passed about five months ago. I'm not sure from what, as I never got his corpse tested, but it was fast and sudden, and he died right next to me as I was sitting with him 

He really was a gorgeous bun. I've never seen a color like his before. He was a rusty-orange brown brindle color, with white on his nose and paws.










And here's a picture of him and Bentlee cuddling:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My first rabbit I can't remember the name of and neither can my mum. He only lived a couple of years probably due to lack of knowledge on mine and my mums part. I was 3 in this picture.









Then came Thumper, a grey uppy eared bunny with a white sock on his front left paw. He lived till 5, same as above due to my own lack of knowledge and mums. I came home from my nans one day and he was just there in the garden in a tiny hutch. He lived till 5 in that tiny hutch and although I don't know how he died I remember that he died in my arms when I was 9. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of him.

Sophie, is where all my knowledge I have today began. I was 10 when I got her, I was told to go to the shop down the road and ask for a big box because we were going to a farm to get flowers for the garden. When we got to the farm I saw a litter of baby bunnies in a run, my mum told me to go choose one. Sophie was the only ginger one and was the one to come up to the bars for attention so it was her that I chose. She lived till 8 when she was pts (the first pet I'd made the hard desicion myself) due to dental problems, infection that wouldn't go away. I spent the last month of her life syringe feeding her every 2 hours even through the night, I failed my AS exams to look after her, I just didn't turn up for them. It wasn't until she was 6 that I started to research and learn how much I had done wrong (she ate muslei, wasn't spayed, wasn't vaccinated, lived alone). Sophie was cremated and now lives on a shelf in my bedroom with her teddy.









Two months after Sophie died I got Rosie, most of you know how I came about getting her so won't bore you with the details but she was already nearly 2 when I got her. Rosie is still with us and doing very well at nearly 9 years old.









Charlie came next, he was a pet shop bunny that I got as a partner for Rosie, they were inseperable. Charlie only lived till he was 3 due to dental problems and a very bad vet. He never woke up from anaesthetic. He's the brown lop in the picture with Rosie.








Little video I made of Charlie to help me cope with the way he died.





Then came Daisy, a little nethie a brought home from work at a vets. She was brought in to the vets to be handed over to a rescue because the owners daughter was bored of her and they were getting a puppy (how many times have we heard that?) She suffered a previous case of EC that left her brain damaged, I never knew about this and it came back this time making her a brain a lot worse and she was pts in the end as she wouldn't have recovered to live a decent life. 









Next we have Gorgeous George, he's still with as at only 4 years old. Recently widowed and living the life of luxury as a house bun. He's the first I've had indoors and is on the look out for a new wife.









Then came Ember, she was George's wife for 3 years till she died suddenly in my arms in October, day before my birthday. She was a rescue who was taken from a hoarder, when first brought into rescue she was classed as clinically obese and once the weight went she was still left with a lot of excess skin (think of the people you see on Embarassing bodies who lose loads of weight then have loads of skin hanging). Picture of course shows her being used as a pillow by George.









Now we have Dylan, he came from a past member on here all the way from Essex. He was found in a box with his mum and litter mates and rescued by Frags (past member). He was the runt and it wasn't sure if he'd make it or not but I said if he survived I would have him. Picture shows just how tiny he was, he could fit through the bars of a puppy pen. He's still with us and living with his two girls outside.









Finally we have Lolly, she has a sad story. Came from the same rescue as Ember. She was taken to the vets after being attacked by a fox and losing her partner to the fox. The owner wanted her pts for free because, and I quote "she's not a very good rabbit anyway". If the vet had refused to pts, she wasn't in too bad a state, the owner would have let her carry on running free int he garden for the fox to get her. Luckily this vet is the one used by the rescue and myself, he refused to pts but told the owner he would keep her and see how she goes. He got her better and she went to the rescue. She's now missing an eye from the attack and to begine with was very timid but has now come out of her shell and lives happily outside with Rosie and Dylan. Rosie is on the left, Dylan in the middle and Lolly on the right in their shed.


----------

